# anchoring anubias



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking for ways to anchor plants to the bottom of the tank. I have Anubias. Lots of Anubias. When I split them, it becomes harder and harder for them to stay at the bottom!

The cotton thread is too much of a pain for me. Rubberbands are terrible. 

I'm looking to something like hot glue, or superglue, couple roots to a small pebble. 

Please let me know your methods of securing plants to the bottom.

Thanks,


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

This will work.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

bev beat me to it


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

YUP, Good old super glue works great!!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Update, ya, got some gel superglue (gel actually is the key, regular super glue is to liquidy, ) Now I just need to get better looking rocks than the gravel from the front yard!!!

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I know this is old thread but will this work with drift wood?


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

i would much rather tie it to the wood or rock.gluing it is kind of like being too lazy to tie your shoes so you just glue them on..lol


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Depends, sometimes i use glue, sometimes cotton, most of the time zip ties.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

clumsycarp said:


> i would much rather tie it to the wood or rock.gluing it is kind of like being too lazy to tie your shoes so you just glue them on..lol


I started attaching by glue, due to incidents of bottom dwellers using the driftwood as hides getting fins caught in the fishing line/sewing thread.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

My solution, for at least rhizome plants, is to glue some of the roots to a small stone, enough to keep them near/on the floor. 

If the plants are disturbed, they will fall back to the floor, instead of floating to the top.

In an all sand substrate, it seems to take the plant longer to grab a hold of something to keep them down.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Does the wood need to be dry? And are you using the gel "underwater" ?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I would think the glue would be a safer option because nothing can get caught on it, but thats just me. I know there are strings that can dissolve over time but still could present a danger to the fish.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

FishFlow said:


> Does the wood need to be dry? And are you using the gel "underwater" ?


Wood does not need to be dry, I normally just towel dry the spot on the wood and the area on the plant, apply glue and put back in tank.

The glue will turn white but it's not permanent


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I used to use thread or fishing line (a pain to tie), and switched to black zip ties. Home Depot, Lowes, etc sell some fairly thin ones. I zip tie the plants to a rough flat rock and bury the rock and most of the roots in the substrate, but not the stem. The rock and most of the zip tie is hidden and I've found anubias grow fantastic this way.


----------

